# Cambiar el integrado 7473 por un 7476



## Tiago77 (Jul 3, 2007)

Hola estuve buscando un trabajo para fin de curso d circuitos digitales y encontre este:  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/secuenciador-luces.htm  (Secuenciador de Luces)

Pero el problemas es que por donde vivo (Trujillo_Peru)no encuentro el 7473 y quisiera saber si es que se puede cambiar por el 7476, este ultimo tambien es un FF de tipo J-K pero tiene la distribucion de los pines distinta, ademas el 7476 tiene un 2 pines donde dice "SD" o "PR" (pin 2 y 7 ) ..y no se donde conectarlo..ayudenme podre hacer ese cambio..si es asi como qdaria el nuevo diagrama......(no cuento con algun programa a la mano para probar)...se los agradezco d antemano....


----------



## Apollo (Jul 5, 2007)

Hola Tiago77:

Aqui están los datasheets del 74LS73 y de 74LS76.

Como bien apuntas en el mensaje, la única diferencia son dos pines extras:

Pin 2 SET FF1 (Activo BAJO).
Pin 7 SET FF2 (Activo BAJO).

Todos los demás pines son idénticos en su funcionamiento, pero varían en la ubicación de los mismos.

Solamente necesitas hacer los cambios correspondientes:

Primer FF________7473______7476

Entrada J_______ (Pin 14)____(Pin 4)
Entrada K_______(Pin 3)_____(Pin 16)
Reloj CP________(Pin 1)_____(Pin 1)
Entrada CLEAR___(Pin 2)_____(Pin 3)

Segundo FF________7473______7476

Entrada J_______ (Pin 7)_____(Pin 9)
Entrada K_______(Pin 10)____(Pin 12)
Reloj CP________(Pin 5)_____(Pin 6)
Entrada CLEAR___(Pin 6)_____(Pin 8 )

Las entradas extras del 7476 que no vas a usar (SD Pines 2 y 7), puedes enviarlas a VCC, ya que son Activas en BAJO.

Aqui te dejo el esquema de los pines separado del datasheet.

Los diagramas de Estados y Cuadros de Excitación están en sus correspondientes datasheets.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## Tiago77 (Jul 6, 2007)

muchas gracias "Apolo", ya implemente dicho esquema con los cambios previos, tu mensaje me confirmo dichos cambios, pero ahora tengo un problema no funciona pues no encienden ni los leds, jijiji pues deje esos 2 pines (2 y 7) al aire...esta bien asi ??? o tengo q mandalos a tierra obligatoriamente. Gracias.


----------



## Tiago77 (Jul 6, 2007)

Disculpa no era "Apolo" si no "Apollo"..lei mal,,,,y porcierto con respecto al diagrama de estados, no es referente a cada integrado en si por separado, si como esta comportandose dentro del esquema, osea : Cada vez q entra un "1" se que hace y si entra un "0" hace otra cosa, bueno creo q asi es...y es que el integrado 7476 actua ahi con 2 compuertas 7400 y 7402..razon por la cula no se como se hace y como el Ing que enseño no se explico bien....estoy peor....muchas gracias.


----------

